# Stabilizer Jacks



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi all !! Last week I left a post stating that I was getting rid of the useless stabilizer jacks that Outback provides. A few of you asked if I'd let you know how it went. Lets just say that this is the best mod I've done. The scissor type jack is far superior to the one legged kind provided by Keystone. Its really nice to here my 6 year old daughter toss and turn in her bunk and not feel the whole unit shake. Even walking around the unit, it feels really solid. It took me about 2 1/2 hours to change all 4 of them. I did have trouble with one of the front corners as the propane line is in the way. I did manage to just clear the line by a thread, it did how ever take a bit of checking and re-checking. I used vise grips to hold the jack on the frame to check and make sure everything was lined up and working before I drilled any holes. On a scale of 1 to 10 this mod is a 9. Total cost was $240 cdn including both drill bits.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Strikey Mikey








Thanks for keeping us updated

Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

That's great.







Post pix when you can!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great mod. I'm sure tempted to do this, as my two sons like to move around a lot at night and I can feel it back in the queen slide out.

Did you take some pictures during the process? Would sure like to see the them if you did.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes, Strikey Mikey, pictures please!

Also any step by steps would be good too. You mentioned drilling, anything more difficult then that (welding, etc.) that might be out of some people reach?

Also, do the new jacks have any more travel? I just flipped my axles, and raised the trailer 5". Now the stock jacks will barely reach the ground!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Also, do the new jacks have any more travel? I just flipped my axles, and raised the trailer 5". Now the stock jacks will barely reach the ground!


You just need to carry some 6x6 blocks to help take up the space.









Tim


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Mike,

Are you using the new jacks just to stablize? Or are you leveling the trailer with them as well?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Mike,

I'm in on the leveling question also. I have been thinking that you could use them to level but have never heard anyone say they do.

Isn't each jack rated at like 5,000 pounds?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I don't think you want to level with them, because you could bend the frame. Using them for a more solid foundation is great, but if you try to lift one corner of the trailer with them, you may be asking for trouble. Rely on the tongue jack for front/back level and some sort of blocks/wood under the tires for side to side level.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

How low are the rear ones in relation to possibly hitting the ground on some slopes??? Do they hang lower than the original stabilizer?

thanks

kevin


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I bought 4 scissor jacks last weekend at the local rv show ($190 after taxes). They are in my basement, sitting in their box waiting for the snow to melt...

To answer some Q's, the instructions clearly state:

1. Each jack is rated to 5,000 lbs.
2. Don't use the jacks to level the trailer as it may cause your doors to bind (i.e. twist your frame).
3. They should work well for an Outback with flipped axles. Their range is approx 5" to 24" - they also sell one that extends to 30".
4. You can weld them on (it says 4 spot welds per side, each jack has two mounting plates) or bolt them on (hardware provided).
5. To mount them, it says to pull a string from the bottom of each tire to the furthest corner of the rv, then mount them so that it clears the string in the up-position.

Here's a link.

Scissor Jacks

I can't wait to 'not' feel the difference these make.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting, I had scissors jacks on my 19 foot trailer and now the 'cheopo's ' on the Outback. Both moved about the same when walking or shifting in the trailer. I have found that the tire locking device is the best I have used to eliminate the movement especially if you have one on each side.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Yep. I mage these out of scrap material I had laying around the garage.

Some 3/4" threaded rod, a few washers, a few nuts, and two 4x4 blocks is all you need, and to think, BAL gets over $50 for one of these....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > Also, do the new jacks have any more travel? I just flipped my axles, and raised the trailer 5". Now the stock jacks will barely reach the ground!
> 
> 
> You just need to carry some 6x6 blocks to help take up the space.
> ...


I am doing that now, Tim, and it works
However I would prefer the more elegant solution.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

All good stuff.

Thanks to all!
Bill


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yes, Strikey Mikey, pictures please!
> 
> Also any step by steps would be good too. You mentioned drilling, anything more difficult then that (welding, etc.) that might be out of some people reach?
> 
> ...


Hi Doug, They travel 2 feet. You need these with your flipped axles.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

h2oman said:


> Mike,
> 
> Are you using the new jacks just to stablize? Or are you leveling the trailer with them as well?
> [snapback]94519[/snapback]​


Hi John, Just to stabilize. When I open the scissor jack I give it an extra 1/4 turn when the pad hits the ground to snug it up.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> How low are the rear ones in relation to possibly hitting the ground on some slopes??? Do they hang lower than the original stabilizer?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin, They are a bit bigger than the ones Outback provides. I will have a look at the distance and let you know. If I had to guess.....2 additional inches.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That's great Mike. Like the others I would like to know how much extra travel you lose. I would love to do this except I'd be afraid to use them for leveling and I've already ripped off a stock jack on my driveway when the plate grabbed the sidewalk. Any way you could post before and after picks? I'd really appreciate that.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

h2oman said:


> That's great Mike. Like the others I would like to know how much extra travel you lose. I would love to do this except I'd be afraid to use them for leveling and I've already ripped off a stock jack on my driveway when the plate grabbed the sidewalk. Any way you could post before and after picks? I'd really appreciate that.
> [snapback]94786[/snapback]​


Just wondering, but is there any rule that says they need to be at the end? What if you put the rear ones 2 feet from the back then you would not hit them.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> 5. To mount them, it says to pull a string from the bottom of each tire to the furthest corner of the rv, then mount them so that it clears the string in the up-position.





> Just wondering, but is there any rule that says they need to be at the end? What if you put the rear ones 2 feet from the back then you would not hit them.


John, if you follow the directions in the first quote, you shouldn't have a problem. The string gives you a straight line from the point where the tire touches the ground, up to the farthest point of that could hit the ground. Tie it off, and mount the jack where it doesn't touch any string.

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have been considering this mod also and finding them on sale might make it a little easier.

Jacks

Jared


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> > That's great Mike.Â Like the others I would like to know how much extra travel you lose.Â I would love to do this except I'd be afraid to use them for leveling and I've already ripped off a stock jack on my driveway when the plate grabbed the sidewalk.Â Any way you could post before and after picks?Â I'd really appreciate that.
> ...


It takes a certain amount of genius to notice the obvious. That is a great idea John. Now we just need a guinea pig to try that mod and let us all know how that turns out.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

h2oman said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > h2oman said:
> ...


Not me I'll wait and see









Don


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> How low are the rear ones in relation to possibly hitting the ground on some slopes??? Do they hang lower than the original stabilizer?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


Hey Kevin, They are 1 and 3/4 of an inch lower than than the original ones when folded up.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

sircarryalot said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> > How low are the rear ones in relation to possibly hitting the ground on some slopes??? Do they hang lower than the original stabilizer?
> ...


Not good news. 
Guess I'll have to keep having the wife lift it over the sidewalk while I drive.


----------

